# Welche dieser Konsolen werden Sie sich in den kommenden sechs Monaten voraussichtlich anschaffen?



## Administrator (18. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## annon11 (18. Juli 2006)

Der Großteil bleibt dem PC treu


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2006)

annon11 am 18.07.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Großteil bleibt dem PC treu




dass man sich eine konsole zulegt bedeutet doch auch nicht, dass man dem pc untreu werden müsste.


----------



## hibbicon (18. Juli 2006)

Keiner eine Xbox 360 ?   
Ist die mittlerweiler wircklich schon wieder so "out" ?

--->Hobbicon


----------



## PreasT (18. Juli 2006)

ich kann mit Konsolen idR nix anfangen... vll. mal kurz an so nem ding was zoggen, aber wirklich ernsthaft mit so nem ding spielen, und mir auch sowas kaufen... dafür hätte ich kein Geld übrig, und ich glaube auch nicht, das ich da wirklich so lange spass damit hätte ... .


----------



## memphis76 (18. Juli 2006)

Bonkic am 18.07.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 18.07.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ... wenn Du eine Frau/Freundin hast, und Dir eine andere (zusätzlich) "anschaffst", die anders aussieht umd mir der Du gewisse Dinge anders erlebst, wirst Du der ersten ja auch untreu ...

Wäre schon zu sagen: Nur wenn ich eine andere habe, werde ich der ersten doch nicht untreu  


Spoiler



kein toller Vergleich, ich weiss, aber mir war gerad danach ...



@Topic: Ich werde mir keine Konsole anschaffen. Bin und bleib bei meinem PC, und mit dem bin ich spielemäßig auch erst mal die nächste Zeit mehr als gut ausgelastet. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch noch ein Leben nebem dem zocken ...   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2006)

Keine - brauch' keine Konsole.


----------



## ananas45 (18. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine - brauch' keine Konsole.



gehts mir genauso...obwohl der HD-Fernseher schon ein bisschen nach ne Next-Gen-Console schreit


----------



## lordblizzard (19. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine - brauch' keine Konsole.


dito

PC kann mehr und für die Spiele, die die exklusiv für Konsolen kommen, brauche ich keine, denn die sinds nicht wert.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2006)

lordblizzard am 19.07.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> , denn die sinds nicht wert.




*für dich*.


----------



## Freezeman (19. Juli 2006)

Bonkic am 18.07.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 18.07.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Ich habe selbst mehrere Konsolen neben dem PC und möchte die nicht mehr missen. 
Wer sich keine konsole anschaffen möchte soll das tun, dabei verpasst er aber imho viele sehr gute Games.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juli 2006)

[x] Wii (der Controller ist mal wirklich innovativ und die nintendoeigenen Entwicklungen sehen verdammt gut aus)

Die PS3 und XBOX360 setzt mir zu sehr auf Grafikprotzereien, auch wenn ich dann wohl ein paar Exklusivtitel verpassen werde.
Dasselbe habe ich ja schon beim PC.....


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (20. Juli 2006)

Wenn überhaupt dann den Wii.
Grund 1: Die Nintendo-Only Spiele lohnen sich zu spielen.
Grund 2: NES,SNES,N64 Spiele auch auf Wii spielbar.
Grund 3: Der geile Name


----------



## JohnCarpenter (20. Juli 2006)

lordblizzard am 19.07.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> 
> PC kann mehr und für die Spiele, die die exklusiv für Konsolen kommen, brauche ich keine, denn die sinds nicht wert.


Genau!      Es gibt einige NexGen-Konsolentitel, die sind schon ein ziemlicher Hammer (man muss sich nur auch mal drüber informieren!)
Und die Konsole gibt's eh für den Gegenwert einer aktuellen PC-Grafikkarte im oberen Segment (nur ist die schon nach einem Jahr mit der nächsten DX-Revision veraltet).
Auch wenn ich zur Zeit noch Multiplattformgamer bin, tendiere ich doch langsam dazu, meinen PC nicht mehr (so oft) aufzurüsten.Der Ego-Shooter-Wahn hängt mir eh zum Hals raus und für Adventures und das ein oder andere RPG wirds noch reichen. Die Grafikgranaten  scheinen eh überwiegend auch für Konsole zu kommen.(Gerüchteweise sogar später auch Crysis und Gothic3)
Ich warte nur noch auf den PS3-Relaese, um zu schauen, ob Sony wenigstens halbwegs den Erwartungen gerecht wird. Wenn nicht, warte ich auf die verbesserte XBOX360, die ja Anfang 2007 kommen soll.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juli 2006)

JohnCarpenter am 20.07.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte nur noch auf den PS3-Relaese, um zu schauen, ob Sony wenigstens halbwegs den Erwartungen gerecht wird. Wenn nicht, warte ich auf die verbesserte XBOX360, die ja Anfang 2007 kommen soll.


ja, ich warte auch. auf interessante titel, bisher konnte ich noch alles, was mich wirklich interessiert hat, auch auf dem PC spielen.
ich hatte mal eine XBOX und eine PS2, habe die aber kaum genutzt. wenn dann die PS2 wegen der prügelspiele wie KoF, ansonsten sind die geräte nur verstaubt.


----------



## Moejoe82 (20. Juli 2006)

In den nächszten 6 Moanten eigentlich garkeine.

Ich spiele zwar mit dem Gedanken mir neben dem PC noch eine PS3  zuzulegen, allerdings wollte ich nicht mehr als 300 EUR ausgeben, was bei dem Startpreis der PS3 jedoch nicht so bald der Fall sein wird.



> PC kann mehr und für die Spiele, die die exklusiv für Konsolen kommen, brauche ich keine, denn die sinds nicht wert.



Wenn man mal von einem HDTV absieht, den man ja nicht zwingend zum spielen brauch, ist eine Konsole billiger als aufzurüsten.

Eine Konsole hat man doppelt so lange wie die Hardware eines PCs (um die 5 Jahre) und wenn man nicht soviel Wert auf die Grafiksmulationen namens  Shooter und Strategie legt, ist man mit einer Konsole wesentlich besser beraten als seinen Rechner alle 3 Jahre aufzurüsten, nur um dann nichtmal 10 Spiele in der Zeit zu spielen, welche mit der Hardware  gut laufen.

Für Sportspiele, manche Actionadventure, Simulationn und Rollenspiele ist die Steuerung der Konsole wahrschienlich sogar besser als es Maus und Tastatur sind.

Man kann mit den NextGen-Konsolen eigentlich fast alles machen was man auch am PC machen kann (z.B. Multiplayer und Maps durch X-Box-Live) und für die restlichen PC-Anwendungen neben Spielen brauch man keine 2 Ghz.

Wenn man einen HDTV hat und Bluray oder HD-DVD-Filme nutzen möchte, ist man mit einer der beiden Konsolen auch gut beraten, da die entsprechende Hardware für den Pc (HDCP-Grafikkarte und Laufwerk) noch nicht einmal erschienen ist und mehr kosten wird als die komplette Konsole. Bleibt nut die Frage ob und welcher der beiden neuen Standarts sich durchsetzen wird.


----------



## HanFred (20. Juli 2006)

a) ich spiele entsprechende spiele auch auf dem PC mit pad.
b) konsolen haben ein grosses spieleangebot, wovon ich über 90% nichtmal mit dem arsch angucken würde (vor allem die PS2).
c) die 7950GX2 kann HDCP. fehlt noch das laufwerk und eventuell ein monitor, wobei ich nen TV mit HD-panel habe.


also für mich sind der hauptgrund, weswegen ich mich für ein sytem entscheide, natürlich die spiele, die für das sytem entscheiden.
die 360 hat immer noch ein klägliches lineup. wenn man wie ich sportspiele nicht mag, hat man ein weiteres problem mit konsolen.
ganz wenige spiele finde ich irklich super und hätte sie auch gern auf dem PC, das sind vorwiegend action-adventures und hack'n'slash, die werden aber neuerdings trozdem grösstenteils auf PC umgesetzt.
bleiben noch sachen wie ICO oder Shadow Of The Colossus, die ich gern spielen würde, sowie diverse prügelspiele, aber dafür alleine eine konsole anschaffen? nö.
es kommt halt vor allem auf den spielegeschmack an.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2006)

HanFred am 20.07.2006 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> b) konsolen haben ein grosses spieleangebot, wovon ich über 90% nichtmal mit dem arsch angucken würde (vor allem die PS2).
> c) die 7950GX2 kann HDCP. fehlt noch das laufwerk und eventuell ein monitor, .




dann gibts ja immer noch ca. 300 spiele, für die du dir eine ps2 zulegen könntest.


----------



## Goddess (20. Juli 2006)

Ich kaufe mir keine Konsolen, da mich Konsolen noch nie interessiert haben. Meine Theorie ist das die "neuen Konsolen" sich mehr zu einem "PC Ersatz" entwickeln als zu einer Konsole. Das habe ich so weitest gehend aus dem Thema "Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3" heraus gelesen. Im besonderen werden da auch "Spezifikationen" zu den Konsolen genannt, die meine Theorie belegen. _Ich bleibe jedenfalls lieber bei meinem PC. Ich kann mit einem "Gamepad" einfach nicht spielen, und meinen PC zu jeder Zeit aufrüsten._


----------



## Homerclon (21. Juli 2006)

in den nächsten 6 Monaten? keine.
In den nächsten 6 Monaten(eigentlich früher) kommt erstmal ein neuer PC.

Aber ich hatte sowieso vor gehabt diesmal länger zu warten.
Ich hab mir den N64 und den GCN beide kurz nach deren Release geholt, nur damit kurz darauf der Preis gesenkt wurde, und es mehr Farben zur Auswahl angeboten wurden.
Diesmal warte ich eine oder zwei Preissenkungen ab, und kauf dann 2-3 Spiele mehr.

Meine Wahl wird dann wieder auf die Konsole von Nintendo fallen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 20.07.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Im besonderen werden da auch "Spezifikationen" zu den Konsolen genannt, die meine Theorie belegen.




inwiefern tun sie das ?  :-o


----------



## Goddess (21. Juli 2006)

Bonkic am 21.07.2006 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 20.07.2006 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In so fern als das zum Beispiel die XBOX360 oder die "Playstation 3" durch die Beschreibung der Hardware mehr einem "Multimedia PC" gleichen. So haben die beiden Konsolen doch eigene Festplatten oder? Und auch für beide gibt es ein Betriebssystem und eine eigene "GPU", die da irgend wo im System "steckt". Dadurch fühle ich mich in meiner Theorie doch eher bestätigt, das die Konsolen eher einem PC gleichen, oder vielleicht noch eher einem Notebook, als einer "klassischen Konsole". Gib aber *bitte* nicht all zu viel auf das was ich hier schreibe, denn ich kenne mich mit Konsolen wirklich kaum aus, und weiss im "grossen und ganzen" nur das, was ich aus Deinem Thema heraus gelesen habe.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (21. Juli 2006)

Goddess am 21.07.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder vielleicht noch eher einem Notebook, als einer "klassischen Konsole".


Da hast du prinzipiell nicht ganz unrecht. Denn es ist schon eine fixe Hardware, kein Baukastensystem. Auch durch die HD, Besi und Patchmöglichkeit durch Internetanbindung bewegen sich die Konsolen in diese Richtung.
Wobei M$ mit der 360 jedenfalls ein konsequentes, schlüssiges Konzept als Spielmaschine abgeliefert hat.
Ich hoffe halt immer noch,das der größte Konsolenvorteil "alle Games funktionieren immer und sind vor Release weitestgehend fehlerfrei" auch zukünftig Bestand haben wird.
Gerade bei der PS3 bin ich immer noch skeptisch, aber gespannt. Eigentlich ist der Preis, verglichen mit dem PC-Sektor (wie ich auch vorher geschrieben habe) gar nicht so hoch für DIESE Hardware. Trotzdem bleibt abzuwarten, ob die typische Konsolenkundschaft so viel ausgeben will.
Angeblich sollen auch die Entwicklungskosten für Spielehersteller deutlich höher, als auf anderen Systemen sein.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, daß die Leistung der PS3 gut ist. Und da habe ich eher negatives gelesen - vermutlich wird sie ungefähr so stark, wie die 360 werden, maximal doppelt so stark. Probleme sind: Die Arithmetikoperationen sollen ihr Optimum nicht gerade im Bereich , den man für Games benötigt haben. Einer der 7 Cores wäre angeblich schon mit dem BESI ausgelastet. Die PS3 hat keinen Soundchip, damit wird ein weiterer Core zumindest teilweise mit Soundberechnungen ausgelastet (etwa wie AC97). Alle 7 Cores müssen durch 2 Kanäle (sorry, ein Experte soll mich korrigieren).


----------



## undergrounderX (21. Juli 2006)

Homerclon am 21.07.2006 04:51 schrieb:
			
		

> in den nächsten 6 Monaten? keine.
> In den nächsten 6 Monaten(eigentlich früher) kommt erstmal ein neuer PC.
> 
> Aber ich hatte sowieso vor gehabt diesmal länger zu warten.
> ...


Ich hol mir las nächste Konsole einen Super Nintendo 
Der weckt viele schöne Erinnerungen , als  ich noch ein kleiner Pups war habe ich immer Super Nintendo bei meinem Onkel gespielt. 
Den kriegt man auch für unschlagbare 15 Euro


----------



## Stryke89 (23. Juli 2006)

Also wenn überhaupt, würde ich mir auch ne super nintendo oda PS1 holen . Die sind schön günstig...ansonsten brauch ic hden rest nich..hab ja nen PC.


----------



## ich98 (23. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine - brauch' keine Konsole.



dito, für was hab ich nen Rechner, der zu dem in seiner Vielfalt allen Konsolen überlegen ist


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juli 2006)

ich98 am 23.07.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konsolen ziehen primär nicht wegen der Technik oder der Vielfalt an, sondern wegen der Titel die es eben *nicht* auf dem PC gibt. 

Von diesen ganzen Multimedia-Gedöns-Geräten wie der PS3 halte ich hingegen auch nicht viel. Da sind Preis und Konzept mir einfach zu unsympathisch. Und ich als Spieler brauche keine sinnlosen Bonusfeatures wie Pictureviewer, MP3-Player oder Movie-Player. Den Kram nutze ich kaum bei der PSP, und erstrecht sehe ich keinen effektiven Verwendungszweck bei einer Heimkonsole. Würde die PS3 auch als "lite" Fassung, ohne den ganzen Mist kommen, und preislich im Segment von 300 Euro angesiedelt sein, dann würde ich mir einen Kauf überlegen. 

Da dies aber nicht geschehen wird, bleibe ich fest beim Vorhaben mir "Wii" zu kaufen. Link, Mario, Samus, Smashbrothers und co. sind einfach zu verlockend. Die XBox360 schwirrt mir auch noch im Hinterkopf rum, eine endgültige Kaufentscheidung mache ich aber vom Titel "Legacy" abhängig. Sollte das Spiel auf meinem PC ruckeln, dann kaufe ich die Box für 300 Euro und kann zudem Alan Wake genießen, ohne zusätzliches Geld in Vista stecken zu müssen (mal abgesehen von Next-Gen-Titeln wie Stranglehold, Gears of War, etc.).

Tja, würde es auf dem PC auch so eine Spielvielfalt geben, dann würden mich Konsolen nicht interessieren. Aber wenn ich z.B. sehe wie um Screenshots von einem Rollenspiel ein riesiges Theater gemacht wird, dann habe ich fast schon den Verdacht, dass man mangels Alternativen so eine Show abzieht.

Konsolen sind imho gleichwertige, wenn nicht teilweise bessere Spaßmaschinen im Vergleich zum heimischen Rechner.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (23. Juli 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 23.07.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen sind imho gleichwertige, wenn nicht teilweise bessere Spaßmaschinen im Vergleich zum heimischen Rechner.



wenn mann genug geld hat, kann mann mit beidem viel spass haben.
ich komme aus dem konsolenlager und bin gerade dabei wieder dorthin zurück zu kehren. ein entscheidender faktor ist das geld.ich sehe es ganz einfach nicht mehr ein so viel geld in meinen pc zu stecken. hier passt sich die teure hardware den spielen an, das potenzial der konsolen wird mit der zeit wenigstens ausgenutzt. sicherlich wird der pc nächstes jahr wieder aufholen, aber zu welchem preis?


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (26. Juli 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 20.07.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn überhaupt dann den Wii.
> Grund 1: Die Nintendo-Only Spiele lohnen sich zu spielen.
> Grund 2: NES,SNES,N64 Spiele auch auf Wii spielbar.
> Grund 3: Der geile Name



Der Geile Name? Na ja der hört sich doch total wie wee an oder?


----------



## schakal3004 (30. Juli 2006)

kurz und schmerzlos:

[x] keine.


----------



## L-A-C-H-I (31. Juli 2006)

Denke momentan zwar darüber nach mir eine Konsole zuzulegen, allerdings eher eine der aktuellen und keine NextGen-Konsole.

Mir geht es in erster Linie um etwas Retro-Feeling, da ich mal wieder Jump & Runs, Prügelspiele und japanische Rollenspiele (Zelda oder Final Fantasy) Spielen will, aber mit Sicherheit keine Shooter. Weis zufällig jemand welche Konsole kann man da eher emspehelen kann? 

Gamecube oder doch eher PS2?


----------



## TYmanT (3. August 2006)

Laos wenn ich mir eine hohlen würde, dann die PS3. Nur 600 € is mir n bissel teuer. wenn ch vllt nch n jahr warte ommt die ja bestimmt billiger. naja ma sehn. aber bisher werde ich bei meinem pc bleiben.
auch wenn ch früher mal kosolero war und gedacht habe, dass die pc´ler nich ganz dicht sind, habe ich nun meinen drang eine konsole über so ein stinkendes gamepad zu zocken verloren.
ehh ich glaube ioch bin vom thema abgekommen^^


----------



## HanFred (3. August 2006)

L-A-C-H-I am 31.07.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke momentan zwar darüber nach mir eine Konsole zuzulegen, allerdings eher eine der aktuellen und keine NextGen-Konsole.
> 
> Mir geht es in erster Linie um etwas Retro-Feeling, da ich mal wieder Jump & Runs, Prügelspiele und japanische Rollenspiele (Zelda oder Final Fantasy) Spielen will, aber mit Sicherheit keine Shooter. Weis zufällig jemand welche Konsole kann man da eher emspehelen kann?
> 
> Gamecube oder doch eher PS2?


Dreamcast! oder halt PS2.


----------



## MegaBauer (11. August 2006)

HanFred am 03.08.2006 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> L-A-C-H-I am 31.07.2006 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nen Gamecube un bin da recht zufrieden mit. Der ist uch gut als Partykonsole, Marioparty (7) zu acht, oder Mariokart zu viert. Smash Football als Turnier mit bis zu 32 Spielern (immer zwei gegen zwei gleichzeitig mit 16 Manschaften in einem Turnier) Und dann gibts noch Zelda (ich hab die Version von Windwaker mit Ocarina of Time dabei) und und andere tolle Ninetendo-only Titel.

Daher werde ich wohl auch nen Wii kaufen, aber auch wegen dem innovativen Contoller. Außerdem bietet mir die Videospielkonsole die Möglichkit auch ohne neue Grafikkarte und Windows Mista noch im nächsten Jahr neue Spiel zu sielen. (Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass UT2007 wie die VorgängerOpenGL sein wird.--> Linux)
Und noch ein Grund für Konsolen: Habt ihr schonmal mit Freunden PC gespielt? Auf ner Lan-Party. Das war aber bestimmt wenig gemütlich, ihr habt wenig menschlichen Kontakt gehabt und sicher nicht nach guten Aktionen alle miteinander abgeklatscht. Und Lanpartys mit der Freundin dabei ist ohnehin etwas, naja.Krank. Mit ner Konsole geht das alles. Schön auf die Couch fletzen und mit alle Mann udn Frau schön daddeln, da kann man auch abklatschen, sich drücken, ne Runde Bier zuschmeißen (bei ner Lan gefährdet das die Rechner zu doll). Ich bin Konsolero geworden.

//edit: Für PS2 gibt es nur singstar, und so ein Tanzspiel, das auf Partys lustig ist. Außerdem Ist die PS2 von den SP-Spielen her eher ein schlechter PC als eine Konsole, zumindest, was die Games angeht, die imer als die Top-Dinger genannt werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2006)

MegaBauer am 11.08.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Grund für Konsolen: Habt ihr schonmal mit Freunden PC gespielt? Auf ner Lan-Party. Das war aber bestimmt wenig gemütlich, ihr habt wenig menschlichen Kontakt gehabt und sicher nicht nach guten Aktionen alle miteinander abgeklatscht. Und Lanpartys mit der Freundin dabei ist ohnehin etwas, naja.Krank. Mit ner Konsole geht das alles. Schön auf die Couch fletzen und mit alle Mann udn Frau schön daddeln, da kann man auch abklatschen, sich drücken, ne Runde Bier zuschmeißen (bei ner Lan gefährdet das die Rechner zu doll).


Hä? Das ist wohl eher nur deine Definition. Hängt IMO eher von den Spielern und den Games ab, wie spaßig eine LAN ist. "abklatschen" und "ne Runde Bier zuschmeißen" sind garantiert nichts, was jeder braucht.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2006)

MegaBauer am 11.08.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> //edit: Für PS2 gibt es nur singstar, und so ein Tanzspiel, das auf Partys lustig ist. Außerdem Ist die PS2 von den SP-Spielen her eher ein schlechter PC als eine Konsole, zumindest, was die Games angeht, die imer als die Top-Dinger genannt werden.


es gibt noch Buzz! und Eye-Toy. und auch prügelspiele kommen gut im turnier, finde ich jedenfalls. und für prügelspiele ist es nach der Dreamcast die beste konsole.

PS: ich kenne konsolen-LANs, sind grösstenteils wegen den spielen nicht so mein fall.


----------



## nf-Revo (11. Oktober 2006)

MegaBauer am 11.08.2006 02:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Gamecube un bin da recht zufrieden mit. Der ist uch gut als Partykonsole, Marioparty (7) zu acht, oder Mariokart zu viert. Smash Football als Turnier mit bis zu 32 Spielern (immer zwei gegen zwei gleichzeitig mit 16 Manschaften in einem Turnier) Und dann gibts noch Zelda (ich hab die Version von Windwaker mit Ocarina of Time dabei) und und andere tolle Ninetendo-only Titel.
> 
> Daher werde ich wohl auch nen Wii kaufen, aber auch wegen dem innovativen Contoller. Außerdem bietet mir die Videospielkonsole die Möglichkit auch ohne neue Grafikkarte und Windows Mista noch im nächsten Jahr neue Spiel zu sielen. (Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass UT2007 wie die VorgängerOpenGL sein wird.--> Linux)
> Und noch ein Grund für Konsolen: Habt ihr schonmal mit Freunden PC gespielt? Auf ner Lan-Party. Das war aber bestimmt wenig gemütlich, ihr habt wenig menschlichen Kontakt gehabt und sicher nicht nach guten Aktionen alle miteinander abgeklatscht. Und Lanpartys mit der Freundin dabei ist ohnehin etwas, naja.Krank. Mit ner Konsole geht das alles. Schön auf die Couch fletzen und mit alle Mann udn Frau schön daddeln, da kann man auch abklatschen, sich drücken, ne Runde Bier zuschmeißen (bei ner Lan gefährdet das die Rechner zu doll). Ich bin Konsolero geworden.



yop   
Werd ich wohl zustimmen müssen - Konsolen gehören eindeutig in den engeren-freundeskreis-party-bereich ! ^^


----------

